# CAK Tanks



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Has any other member tried successfully contacting this company this week?
I placed a small order on Thursday last week and was concerned that as of today the part has not arrived. I have tried contacting them on 0844 4142324 but the BT announcement states that this number is not being recognised. I have tried to contact them by EMail - does anyone have another number for this company?

Thanks 
Colin


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

It appears as though there might have been a problem on the line - I have just again tried the telephone number and it appear to be ok - even if it is engaged.
Thanks to every one who read my post
Colin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Now the sun has come out, they will be VERY busy and, since they are a small firm, possibly overwhelmed at the moment. Worth waiting for though - they give me excellent service every time.

Colin


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Overwhelmed is correct - I ordered an item and waited two weeks for it to arrive - I contacted them and asked what was going on; only to be told that they had a backlog and were processing orders up to the 20th of February... 8O Since I phoned on the 10th of March there or thereabouts it meant I had to wait another week before they got round to even thinking about my order.

I canceled and ordered through Outdoor Bits - arrived two days later


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Try this number I got it off saynoto0870.com 01926 854271, it beats me why anyone calls a 0844 number or the other 0870 numbers it's just daylight robbery.



Ron


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Try this number I got it off saynoto0870.com 01926 854271, it beats me why anyone calls a 0844 number or the other 0870 numbers it's just daylight robbery.
> Ron


I agree and it annoys me intensely because a lot of these 0800 numbers do not work outside UK and none of them do if you use a low cost service which a lot of German and other countries provide.

As for CAK Tanks I note that they had a special letter in the catalogue that they sent me saying they had been having having *big problems with BT*(What a surprise :!: ) so it may not be their fault, and yes they are very busy which is both good and bad news I suppose.


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been trying all day to telephone CAK and getting engaged tone every time.

Can anyone confirm that they are still in business, because I'm reluctant to order on-line if there is any doubt?

I am after buying replacement door catches ... the push button type that CAK advertise ... does any know another supplier??

ps Been away for a few months and finding this website has got more complicated .. is there a MHF for dummies book ?

Hope to hear from someone


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

i have just ordered new push button knobs from these

small locks

push button knobs


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

After failing to reach CAK by telephone I sent an email to them requesting info.

This morning at 9am I had a call from them with the info and I have placed an order with delivery promised by middle of next week.

The lady said that their phone is always engaged as they are very busy!!!

I wonder how much business they are losing ?


----------

